# Smudge maine coon..



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Smudge is 5 months now, and starting to fill out abit._


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What beautiful colouring. Is he as spoilt as he looks? lol*


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Sooo cute


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's looking so handsome :001_wub: a beautiful colour :yesnod:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *What beautiful colouring. Is he as spoilt as he looks? lol*


_they are ALL spoilt, i just went to make a cuppa, and when i got back every seat was taken with a furry body spread eagled all over it, so i stood up and drank my tea !!!! ,,,_


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Lorraine, Smudge is gorgeous, ill bet they all keep you on your toes now lol........Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he's a lovely smoke isnt he? my troy was at one time beginning to be a smoke, now his smokiness has turned blonde lol. is he getting as big as rusty?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> he's a lovely smoke isnt he? my troy was at one time beginning to be a smoke, now his smokiness has turned blonde lol. is he getting as big as rusty?


_i dont think he will be as big as Rusty,but then again i could be wrong, he isnt as naughty as Rusty, he is much more calm and more relaxed._


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll swap Henry for Smudge 

The little b***er has coast me £60 this week by snaffling something he shouldn't and giving himself a stomach upset. He hasn't learnt from his ordeal either he managed to sell a tortilla out of the packet tonight while I was making tea, had the wrestle the darn thing off him.:nonod::nonod::nonod:

Smudge is a beautiful boy:001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

what a fabulous colour you have my kind of taste


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous boy! I'm MC broody!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PetloverJo said:


> I'll swap Henry for Smudge
> 
> The little b***er has coast me £60 this week by snaffling something he shouldn't and giving himself a stomach upset. He hasn't learnt from his ordeal either he managed to sell a tortilla out of the packet tonight while I was making tea, had the wrestle the darn thing off him.:nonod::nonod::nonod:
> 
> Smudge is a beautiful boy:001_wub:


_Rusty is bad for stealing food, usually the dogs, Smudge is better behaved, fingers crossed it stays that way, _


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _Rusty is bad for stealing food, usually the dogs, Smudge is better behaved, fingers crossed it stays that way, _


Must be a Red thing!!! We were warned


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AWWW He is super cute  xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Smudge is scrummy!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> gorgeous boy! I'm MC broody!


oh cazzder you will have to get yourself an mc


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh my days.. he could be the cutest kitten I've ever seen!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Smudge is absolutely gorgeous 

Viv xx


----------

